# Island water clarity



## Hardtop (Nov 24, 2004)

No MODIS images this week......can one of you lake guys tell us how the water clarity is around the islands......Marblehead....thanks, HT


----------



## Limitman (Jun 3, 2008)

I know this isn't the islands but in front of Cleveland with the sunshine today it's mud out to about 10 miles. I'm sure it's muddy at the islands.


----------



## Spaniel235 (Jun 19, 2005)

It'muddy off Sheffield Lake as far as one can see ....


----------



## K gonefishin (May 4, 2004)

MUD PIT- Anyone who bothers to try fishing for the next few days ((or weeks the way it's looking) would accuratly be coined "an idiot' I have tomorow off and I'm pretty dumb but i'm not falling for the old I can pull em out of the rough muddy water trick again. 
http://ge.ssec.wisc.edu/modis-today...y_coastline=true&sector=USA3&resolution=2000m


----------



## Tommybouy (Jun 5, 2005)

I dont know that I would want my engines running in that junk.


----------



## Hetfieldinn (May 17, 2004)

'water' and 'clarity' should not appear in the same sentance when describing Lake Erie, at this point.


----------



## Searay (Feb 12, 2007)

Who is going to do the clarity and no wind dance I want to float the boat and do some fishing....


----------



## MEISTERICS (May 15, 2006)

Kevin, Come on. The mud is our friend. We can catch fish in that. I will stop buy first thing in the morning.


----------



## Rod_Father (Mar 22, 2011)

Before zebra mussels the lake looked like that quite often. They still caught fish.


----------



## pezman38 (Nov 9, 2009)

My group is heading out still. One boat fished yesterday and today trying reef runners and harnesses with little results. They are marking lots of fish at the islands but getting them to bite is something different. 
Any muddy water suggestions?

Myself and one other guy are going to hold out and perhaps try Thursday and the weekend if things clear up.

_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors_


----------



## Jim Stedke (Dec 5, 2005)

Muddy Water best Reef Runner colors are Mud Minnow and Texas Red. You may also want to try lures with glow bellys or UV paint. Big (size 6 - 8) bright colored blades will call them in.


----------



## AC_ESS (Nov 15, 2008)

for color try the barbie RR


----------



## 65redbeard (Mar 12, 2006)

thats unbelievable


----------



## BlueMax (Dec 3, 2006)

pezman38 said:


> My group is heading out still. One boat fished yesterday and today trying reef runners and harnesses with little results. They are marking lots of fish at the islands but getting them to bite is something different.
> Any muddy water suggestions?
> 
> .
> ...


Try pinocle


----------



## wanderin_eyes (Jan 14, 2009)

Well this "idiot" would be out if I got the chance. I know the fish can be pulled in the mud. It's not as easy but can be done. Ask Ken about his 10#er that was pulled during het fest. They were down there rolling the jig but also hitting it on the down fall.

I don't really want to run that stuff through my motor either but Carry ear muffs to flush as soon as you pull it while it's still wet should be fine.

Good luck to those that make it out even if its just to wet the boat


----------



## K gonefishin (May 4, 2004)

Go ahead pal I'm not gonna spend at minimum 150 bucks to go fish chocolate milk I saw the lake and talked to someone who took the ferry over it goes from bad to worse I've fished in it all and day off and a pocket full of money some trips just aren't worth the time and effort seeing there aren't any reports on here I think many guys share my feelings. I catch plenty of fish over 10 every year ill wait when conditions improve so I can pull a limit of fish with a couple over ten then maybe pull one fish if I'm lucky. Easy decision 

_Sent from my Droid_


----------



## wanderin_eyes (Jan 14, 2009)

Thats true. You have a farther run to make from where your at and it probally wouldn't be worth it. I live closer so it doesn't coat me as much. Espically for a chance for a few fish. Espically after a long winter, I enjoy being out on the boat even if I'm :S 
The only time I can get out for the most part is on weekends. I was just letting people know that the fish are there and can be caught it they wanted to get out Yes it alot harder in these condition.
So far this spring the weather hasn't helped anyone get out much. I hope that when the water clears up that you have a stellar year out on the the lake. I find your post and reports on the radio a help as well as all the other on here. Being able to fish the weekends cut the finding the fish and color time in half. 

I probally won't get out til Mid may due to stuff the wife has planned but no matter the water color I'd rather be sitting out there than at the brother in laws.


----------



## hearttxp (Dec 21, 2004)

Fished Thursday ! Results where not good ! Only One eye for three guys ! Water was bad ! But I was amazed on how much cleaner It got by Starve ?? But did not find any fish in there either ! Only well It can only get better !


----------



## bud690 (Jun 23, 2009)

Well we went out sat and managed to pull 2 eyes for 6 of us! worst day we have ever had on the reefs.By the way what is up with the seabreeze boats? We dipped a net and had three of em on top of us in minutes.Last two years we have had the same problem with them, its like they wait for a ne tto dip and time to move on top of em. And when they move they dont care how close they go by you, i realize nobody owns the lake but they have got to be the worst.If i ever have to use a charter they would be the last ones i ever used.


----------



## pezman38 (Nov 9, 2009)

Two boats from my group are on South Bass this week hoping to fish as much as they can. They went out today and yesterday with only 2 fish to show for it. Mud all around the islands, they have been pulling harnesses and have heard that RR might be working better. If if they can get on the water tomorrow they will try RR for a while.
It appears that all that have warned about the mud are right, it is tough. When you have paid for the condos you gotta try though.


----------



## K gonefishin (May 4, 2004)

Yeah I hear that been in that situation when you pretty much have to fish, try the slot between middle and south bass or just west of there, that water cleans up pretty quick and if you can see your cap plate the water is good enough if you can't see that try to find anything that's not brown, alot of current around south bass you SHOULD be able to find something days have passed something has to fish by now. You can always go north and go north of north bass and work up along the border, or run to kellys as well another place were currents clean up the water the quickest. Good luck!


----------



## pezman38 (Nov 9, 2009)

Thanks for the tips, I'll pass them along. 
I have opted out of this trip thus far, I don't have the vacation and would rather just cut my losses on the condo rather than spend gas, and lose vacation for less than ideal fishing.
I was hoping to try and join them on Thursday and fish through the weekend, but not sure if that is going to be a good idea either.


----------



## pezman38 (Nov 9, 2009)

Well the fishing was better yesterday, two boats managed 6 fish on reef runners on very limited time on the water due to weather.


----------



## itsbeal (Aug 9, 2005)

K gonefishin said:


> MUD PIT- Anyone who bothers to try fishing for the next few days ((or weeks the way it's looking) would accuratly be coined "an idiot' I have tomorow off and I'm pretty dumb but i'm not falling for the old I can pull em out of the rough muddy water trick again.
> http://ge.ssec.wisc.edu/modis-today...y_coastline=true&sector=USA3&resolution=2000m



Kgone, just where did you get that picture with the border lines on it? Looks like an image from Modis, but don't know for sure.


----------



## obx (Jan 29, 2011)

Is the water clearing up any? Reefs? Islands?

Going HAWG hunting later this week. Hoping this calmer weather clears up the water a little. But know the rivers are pumping out mud too.

Cant get a satelite image, soo.... some local info would be nice.


----------



## jshbuckeye (Feb 27, 2005)

Im 3 hours away but im thinking with the calmer winds that the water should be clearing up around starve, mouse and the reefs any conformation would be great.


----------



## Jim Barger Sr (Sep 6, 2004)

Just got back from a week at the islands. Still dirty water, but lots of marks but won't go on anything. Water is starting to clear. Water ranges from 47 to 51 degrees. Most boats were happy to get 1 in a day. Some cleaner water north east of North bass but very few marks. We only managed 25 fish total for 2 boats and 5 guys 5 days. Couldn't get out on Tuesday. last year same week same 2 boats same 5 guys plus a 6th on a couple of days 180 fish. Just a very messy spring on the lake. I'd give it a week or so and see if the clearing and warming continues. It has to... doesn't it? BTW smallest fish was 25" had 5 Fish Ohio and 1 30"


----------

